# Ten dozen ears !



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Since my corn crop flopped twice, we sought out some corn and came across a deal. Now I'm the world should I preserve ten dozen ears ? 

I'd really like to do something to make a syrup out if it if possible. Surely corn syrup can be made at home, right ?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, corn syrup can absolutely be made at home, but not from your corn on the cob, it is made from the juices in the stalks.
There are rollers that you can get, you feed the green corn stalk through it, it squeezes out the "SAP"
It takes roughly 7 gallons of sap to make one gallon of syrup, if I remember correctly.
Just boil it down
I was going to do that this year, but didn't get a roller bought. Plan was to plant sorghum next year to make molasses the same way.

As far ad preserving the corn, I vote for cutting it off the cob and canning it.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Shuck it, silk it and cut off the top of the kernels then scrape the cob until it's clean. You can bag it raw or cook it some then package it. Put it in the freezer.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Well so much for syrup. I was thinking that if you can make corn cob jelly maybe it could come from the cob but I guess not. Maybe one day I'll have a squisher for corn stalks and sorghum and a mule to drive it !


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is the one I have looked at, no mule required, lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sugar-Cane-...Brass-Roller-Cast-Iron-Hand-Big-/271345001668


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

If it was me, I'd freeze half and can half.
Make your jelly out of the cobs.
OH! And save those husks for making Tamales at Christmas!!


----------



## free-2-b-me (May 9, 2005)

I blanched and cut it off the cob . Then dehydrated it . I use it in soups and stews . Husband likes it best in his chili .


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

IF I get any corn from my garden this year (big if), I plan to can as much as possible. DH wants me to freeze some too.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

gotta love the community cannery they have a machine that removes the corn from the cob as fast as you can drop it in . here we are running the cane through the old mill to make mallases .we converted it to run off the tractors hydrolicks but it was orginaly made to run with a mule . it is solid cast iron made by the chatanooga plow company in 1917 still works great . never thought of running corn staulks through it . I don't think I could handle that hand crank mill even the tractor pulls down when I stick a thick cane stalk in


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

free-2-b-me said:


> I blanched and cut it off the cob . Then dehydrated it . I use it in soups and stews . Husband likes it best in his chili .


You blanch it before drying it? I'm planning on drying corn for the first time this year and I thought you just cut it off the cob, spread it out and stick it in the dehydrator.


----------

